# Sighting In Scope



## Elkoholic87 (Oct 20, 2015)

I have a 3x9 scope and was wondering what power I should have it set at when sighting it in. I was planning on sighting it in at 100 yards. Also, will increasing the power throw off my accuracy after it's already sighted in at a lower power?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i always sight them in on the lowest power setting

dont know if its the right way or not,but thats how i do it

i rarely ever use the highest settings when hunting anyhow


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I usually sight mine in on the highest setting. but I seldom take it off the highest setting

I would suggest shooting on high and low on the range and see if you notice a difference.


----------



## Deadshotjonny (Jan 20, 2013)

I always change mine to whatever is comfortable. At 100 I shoot at 6x and 12x at 200 plus yards. And yes it does change on my scope. If I shoot at a hundred yards on 12x I will be about 2" high. But with 6x I'm right on. For me idk why but I shoot more consistent with low powers.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Short for the POI comment, are you doing the mounting of the scope, if its a bolt I have always done my intial setup at close range 25yd - saves on ammo, plus its faster to do, something I always do if I suspect that the scope may have gotten bumped - pull the bolt, boresight it on something close by, carefully look in the scope, crosshairs 1 1/2" high -- good to go.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I also bore sight first than shoot at 10-25 yds, last sight in at 100 yds using low and high power.


----------



## Deadshotjonny (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for the info, ill send the scope in. Maybe in the summer it is my favorite scope/gun set up for night hunting, and the snow is starting to fall around here.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Wrong.

On lower end scopes it is not uncommon to have the POI change.

I have 2 that do it for what ever reason, there not broken there just cheap.

I sight them in at the X I plan on shooting like a single power scope, I use 6 power on a 3X9. My Redfield's, Leopold's, and Nikons don't do it. My weaver and Bushnell do, just got shoot around it or fork out more $$$


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Short is not wrong, your scopes are just not right.


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

The only time this would be an issue is if you have "one o' dem fancy smancy" drop compensated scopers they sell now days. If you are using a second focal plane scope, as many variables under $1000 are, then if you change your zoom the "compesators" will be different, mostly they will only be "true" at the max setting due to the reticle staying the same size throughout the range. but your scope center point is just that, therefore, if your point of aim moves when under different magnification your reticle center is simply not true center.

Listen to Short on this one


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Your welcome.

Right or wrong ???

I just know on some lower end scopes it does happen .

If we all could afford Great scope we probably would never have this conversation.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Short, I'm sure you are familiar with the grid test relative to this subject - making adjustments in a pattern and returning to zero. It's a way to determine the extent of such issues and a reliable means to measure "shifts".

I like to sight in with the higher powers using very small targets. It helps me see any movement. I've learned that my body will respond by relaxing and the high-power feedback lets me know when I've settled in. Low power doesn't give as much feedback and can make a shooter think he's steady. Same with iron sights.

For hunting, it's another story.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Do tell, friend.

I don't think everyone who has posted on this thread has understood what you've put before them.


----------

